# Does Smoking Effect Fish?



## Gav (Aug 22, 2009)

I just thought I would ask the question 'would my smoking effect my fish?', I have 2 tanks in my bedroom and 1 in the living room (these are the rooms we usually smoke in), me my girlfriend and her mum smoke. All my filters have a nozzle for air intake so I keep it out of the water to keep the tanks well oxygenated, so is it possible that it could be running into the filter and being put into the water and if so are fish effected by it the same way people are?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats a really good question, I cant wait to see what everyone says about it!!!


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it could be possible for the smoke to get in the tank and effect some fish. i think only very sensitive species would be effected, unless you smoke like a pack in each room I wouldnt think it would do anything.


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with the above. Unless you're really heavy smokers and smoke like, right in front of the pump air intake, then I don't think it would affect the fish.


----------



## Gav (Aug 22, 2009)

In what ways could it effect the fish, if let's say I lit a smoke and wedged it in the air intake so it "inhales" the smoke and pumps it into the water (don't worry i don't plan on making an experiment out of this which is why i'm asking lol) i'm just curious.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Although I do not recommend it,, If you were to inhale the exhaust fumes from an automobile,, you would have your answer.:roll:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

1077 said:


> Although I do not recommend it,, If you were to inhale the exhaust fumes from an automobile,, you would have your answer.:roll:


LMAO! You crack me up. :rofl: :rofl: A little smoking would not have adverse effects on the fish although I do not allow anyone to smoke near my aquarium area. I'd err on the side of caution however.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

I smoked in the same room as my aquarium from april to just a couple of weeks ago..I haven't noticed any changes in the fish or anything. I would assume you have a hood or lid of some sort so I wouldn't think the air exchange would be a whole lot. 

I would assume it's like when you smoke out of a water pipe or hookah...the smoke would travel up to the surface in the bubbles and be released back into the air of the tank. It would have to be fairly heavy to cause any real noticeable effect on the water. It probably isn't the greatest thing but I don't think it has anything other than a very very negligible effect. Now if you were using your fish tank AS a hookah or water pipe you would definitely have problems. I used to have a hookah (for tobacco use...just to clarify) and the water would get pretty disgusting...but again we're talking heavy, direct contact with the water...not just smoke being in the air.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Herky said:


> I smoked in the same room as my aquarium from april to just a couple of weeks ago..


Does this mean you have quit smoking? 8)


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

I've cut back to half of what I used to and I now do it outside. Found out a couple of weeks ago that my sister is in the hospital with lung (and another type) of cancer...watching her quickly fade away has been an eye opener. I haven't quite made it to quitting as it is incredibly hard...but I'm working on it. I have also just gotten a ymca membership and been hitting the gym there every other day. My health is far from what it should be, and I've made it a serious priority to change that.


----------



## stiltman (Aug 14, 2009)

No matter where your filter is the gas exchange takes place at the surface of the water in your tank. Right?

The old lady down the street from me who has been winning awards for breeding fish since the 60s says smoking affects fish. So, I must concure.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Herky said:


> I've cut back to half of what I used to and I now do it outside. Found out a couple of weeks ago that my sister is in the hospital with lung (and another type) of cancer...watching her quickly fade away has been an eye opener. I haven't quite made it to quitting as it is incredibly hard...but I'm working on it. I have also just gotten a ymca membership and been hitting the gym there every other day. My health is far from what it should be, and I've made it a serious priority to change that.


It's great that you're trying. I'm really sorry to hear about your sister. :-(
Have you tried the nicotine gum? I used that to quit, it worked, and I've never had a cigarette since. 
IMHO smoking is not good for anyone, not people, not fish, no one with the exception of the tobacco companies. (I apologize in advance for offending any of our members who smoke)
I agree with the old lady down the street from stiltman!


----------



## Gav (Aug 22, 2009)

I am glad I asked, I like to see all the different opinions posted by members.

Herky- Yes I have lids on all my tanks. I would also like to say I am hoping everything works out for the best for you, my mum had cancer aswell, but she didn't tell me until I was older, she had her hair cut really short and said she was trying a new style, but she was preparing herself for chemotherapy, she pulled through and I am wishing you the same luck I had.


----------

